# A lesson to be learned from one typing the wrong Email address!



## peace out (Aug 18, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier. Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their travel schedules, so the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the email. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack. The widow decided to check her email expecting messages from relatives and friends. After Reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]To: My Loving Wife [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Subject: I've arrived [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Date: October 16, 2004 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in. I see that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you then! Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]PS: Sure is freaking hot down here[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## JTM (Aug 19, 2010)

oh... my... goodness... 

LOL


----------

